# Poachers



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

NORTH DAKOTA GAME WARDENS SAY ITS THE BIGGEST DEER POACHING CASE IN STATE HISTORY. WARDENS SAY THERE WERE 35 DEER AND MORE THAN 900 POUNDS OF VENISON FOUND IN A FARM SHOP IN VALLEY CITY. GAME WARDEN DICK KNAPP SAYS HE EXPECTS CHARGES TO BE FILED AGAINST SEVERAL PEOPLE.

That is unbelievable, sometimes wonder what goes through peoples heads.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

There is already a thread on this, and don't type in all caps, we are already in the thread anyway.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey man im sorry, I didnt realize there was already a thread. And I guess I havent read the rules on not typing in all capitals, my fault.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

That sarcasm there buddy. dont gotta be such a jerk


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm just giving some pearls of wisdom, ignore them at your own leisure.


----------

